# Salary



## Tibco (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi all

I'm a newbie seeking some info. I ve been offered a role with an all - in salary of 50k aed per month- no other benefits apart from healthcare working as a senior consultant . 

Is this reasonable to live somewhere nice ? And have a good standard of living- and save ! I have one child with me in his teens who will require schooling. 


Appreciate your advice !!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Tibco said:


> Hi all I'm a newbie seeking some info. I ve been offered a role with an all - in salary of 50k aed per month- no other benefits apart from healthcare working as a senior consultant . Is this reasonable to live somewhere nice ? And have a good standard of living- and save ! I have one child with me in his teens who will require schooling. Appreciate your advice !!


You've not given us much. Spend some time reading the sticky threads. There's one on salaries....


In short, yes.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

a good school is 100k a year, a good rental is 200k a year, do the math.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

crt454 said:


> a good school is 100k a year, a good rental is 200k a year, do the math.


I'm not sure why you assume that he'll be spending 200k on rent... He is a single guy with a kid...

I would say that 50k is absolutely fine. If you live a normal life you'll be able to save at least half.


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

4k /month rent?? maybe inside of a cargo container.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

crt454 said:


> 4k /month rent?? maybe inside of a cargo container.




The first line in my post refers to his living expense. The second to his income 

Therefore, I'm not suggesting to live in a container, although it is what some students in various Dutch cities do: 
https://www.google.ae/search?q=cont...enzorg%2Fwoonlocaties%2Fwenckebachweg;640;425


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Froglet said:


> The first line in my post refers to his living expense. The second to his income
> 
> Therefore, I'm not suggesting to live in a container, although it is what some students in various Dutch cities do:
> https://www.google.ae/search?q=cont...enzorg%2Fwoonlocaties%2Fwenckebachweg;640;425


Interesting, Very interesting


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

125k will get you a great place in marina, 100k will get a great school, so thats 225k. his salary is 600k. so lets say his total yearly expense after everything, including the first year exploring and splurging will be 400k. Easily can save 200k a year and live very well in my opinion.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Zeeshan08 said:


> 125k will get you a great place in marina, 100k will get a great school, so thats 225k. his salary is 600k. so lets say his total yearly expense after everything, including the first year exploring and splurging will be 400k. Easily can save 200k a year and live very well in my opinion.


yup. agree

125K rent
100K school
36K car
24K utilities
24K groceries
30K holidays
24K odds and sods
sub-total 363K


minimum annual savings 200K


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Zeeshan08 said:


> 125k will get you a great place in marina.


Not a two bedroom apartment though. They are advertised for around 140-200k at the moment. The rental calculator for a two bed in Marina(which is by the way still not updated to go beyond 31/08/14) currently shows 140-170k so the landlords are using that to the max.
There might be some for a bit less than 140k but they are in less desirable buildings.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

personally, i'd say there was nothing desirable about the marina at all! but that's just me!


----------



## Tibco (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. It's the housing costs that are scary . Marina or downtown or the greens for 2 beds ? My child is in his late teens - which of these would you recommend ?


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Not a two bedroom apartment though. They are advertised for around 140-200k at the moment. The rental calculator for a two bed in Marina(which is by the way still not updated to go beyond 31/08/14) currently shows 140-170k so the landlords are using that to the max.
> There might be some for a bit less than 140k but they are in less desirable buildings.


Even if they get a 2 bed for 150k, I think 200k annual savings is still easily done.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Tibco said:


> Thanks guys. It's the housing costs that are scary . Marina or downtown or the greens for 2 beds ? My child is in his late teens - which of these would you recommend ?


Just another thought... Are you aware you cannot sponsor your son's residency visa beyond the age of 18?
Beyond that, he will need his own visa, through work or a further education establishment, if he is likely to stay here...

Not an issue if he's going to go to university elsewhere, he can freely visit on a visit visa


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

vantage said:


> Just another thought... Are you aware you cannot sponsor your son's residency visa beyond the age of 18? Beyond that, he will need his own visa, through work or a further education establishment, if he is likely to stay here... Not an issue if he's going to go to university elsewhere, he can freely visit on a visit visa


 It is my understanding that with new rules, it is possible to sponsor a boy expat son after 18 if certain criteria are met. Each case is looked at individually, you must research for your own family.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

lxinuk said:


> It is my understanding that with new rules


 Which new rules are those ? I ask as a work colleague is nearing that time, and appears to be unaware of any dispensations.


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

Now how do I find a job like that?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jowhara said:


> Now how do I find a job like that?


High salaries are (usually) the result of years of further education, and/or on the job experience, and a desire to be the best at what you do.
There's no substitute for hard work


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Which new rules are those ? I ask as a work colleague is nearing that time, and appears to be unaware of any dispensations.


Hi
I know two women/and their husbands who sponsor their sons . Both sons are early 20s. Both working but low wages. Both live with parents (have to). 

I understand that each case is reviewed individually and has something to do with length of time here, salary, parents job, prospects, and other criteria. I understand that a 5000 surety is then left with immigration, refunded and renewed each year.

However, it is case by case, not guaranteed, but certainly worth investigating.

The last news article I found I. Google was 2012 so don't want to quote it as a source. But sincerely, go and speak to immigration. It's sometimes possible.

Lx


----------



## Tibco (Aug 11, 2014)

*Rentals*

Any recommendations on 2 bed rentals. Prefer to be close to downtown as that's where work is . Seeing 180-250 aed For most apartments - crumbs


----------

